# Ugly UGLY tack!!!



## MangoRoX87

We've all seen it...saddles, bridles, halters..ANY tack that just sends shivers down your spine and make you say "Who on earth would want that?!" Well post pictures of ugly tack/equipment that you have found, I want to see!!!!


Thats right...a PINK saddle. It wasn't how the picture was taken, the ad said "Pink Show Saddle"!! GOOOOO Barbie!


----------



## ridergirl23

I just have to say, if i had tons of extra money, i would probs buy one. lol. but i would want a little softer pink... 
lol, i bought my horse a HOT pink rope halter the other day  people say they saw it as soon as they drove into the parking lot at the barn. lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

No friggin way. I would pay hard cash for that saddle! It's obviously a barrel racing saddle, the more obnoxious the better! :lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87

I guess I'm just not a big fan of pink XD let alone really any saddle thats COMPLETELY colored like that..maybe a pink suede (i know I spelt that wrong lol) seat, but not a complete saddle lol and it was just soo cheaply made


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

Haha, no, I know, I hear you! That's the problem with almost all colored tack - it's so cheap, it's just worthless and not something most people should be putting on their horses.

Pink is the color I selected for my Arab, so I always get excited when I see pink tack, but she can stick to a pink saddle blanket and pink boots! I'm pretty sure if she had the saddle to boot, we'd BLIND people!


----------



## BarrelRacer86

MacabreMikolaj said:


> No friggin way. I would pay hard cash for that saddle! It's obviously a barrel racing saddle, the more obnoxious the better! :lol:


That is a pleasure saddle, or supposed to be one. not a barrel saddle.


----------



## Bandera

Tacky Tack of the Day: Scary Pink Saddle of the Week

Thats just super disturbing.........


----------



## MangoRoX87

MacabreMikolaj- exactly!! I love neon orange and all..but with an orange saddle to go along with my pad, boots, bridle and reins.. well..I'd look like an orange!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

BarrelRacer86 said:


> That is a pleasure saddle, or supposed to be one. not a barrel saddle.


It's got a high cantle, high pommel and it's small - says barrel racing saddle to me. Aside from the fact that you couldn't ever wear it into a pleasure ring, a pleasure saddle looks like this:










Here is another tacky barrel racing saddle - obviously looking identical to the one posted in style:










And a normal one:










Obviously...it's a barrel racing saddle, or at least some twisted mix. It's NOT a pleasure saddle.


----------



## Sunny

I'm the ashamed owner of a peach colored saddle with a chocolate brown suede seat. It's hideous, but it was free. I need to find some pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

C'mon, everyone has own preference in colors! I love yellow one! :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

kitten_Val said:


> C'mon, everyone has own preference in colors! I love yellow one! :lol:


I'm ashamed that I found that lime green barrel saddle to prove a point and now all I can think about is how friggin awesome it would look on Jynx!


----------



## corinowalk

LOL I have a new obsession for pink for Scooter. Everyone at the barn hates it and thinks its really odd that I would chose Pink for a gelding. But c'mon! Hes black and white...what looks better than black-white and pink?! 

I would *WORK* that pink saddle. People would come from miles around to see me ride in my pleather pink saddle! Bang!


----------



## franknbeans

OOOOOOOhhhhh!!!!

I want this! (**Cough**GAG**)



But then of course I will HAVE to have this! :rofl:




Oh dear god.....I would probably run off the road if I ever saw one of these......


----------



## Lonestar22

This is disgusting!!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

franknbeans said:


> OOOOOOOhhhhh!!!!
> 
> I want this! (**Cough**GAG**)
> 
> 
> 
> But then of course I will HAVE to have this! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god.....I would probably run off the road if I ever saw one of these......



You officially WIN. That is the FUGLIEST saddle I have ever seen!

The trailer on the other hand....:lol:


----------



## HowClever

My pet hate is all that tacky looking coloured pvc stuff! Call me a traditionalist, but I think bridles & saddles should be black or brown. Colours, for me at least, are reserved for saddle pads, halters, boots, etc etc.

BLERGH


































And then of course there is this monstrosity.....




























Sudden urge to barf!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

HEY!!!! I own that set! Not quite so hot pink, but in pale pink anyway! 










Lime green for Jynx, BOOYA!


----------



## franknbeans

^^ OOOOOOOoooooo! Wait-that first bridle would go with my pepto ostrich rosey saddle thingy and the matching trailer!!!!!! (***Cough***gag***Puke****)

I had no clue there was so much HIDEOUS tack out there...Who buys this stuff?

I agree.....black or brown. Period. Pretty saddle pads tho.:wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

In my defense, I'll never own anything PVC. Only nylon colored tack.


----------



## kitten_Val

franknbeans said:


> OOOOOOOhhhhh!!!!
> 
> I want this! (**Cough**GAG**)
> 
> 
> 
> But then of course I will HAVE to have this! :rofl:


Now THAT is colorful combination! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lonestar22

HowClever said:


> And then of course there is this monstrosity.....


 



CORI!!! Where are you!!! I found your dream tack set!!!!


****!!!


----------



## HowClever

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> HEY!!!! I own that set! Not quite so hot pink, but in pale pink anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lime green for Jynx, BOOYA!


UH OH! *Hides*


----------



## Walkamile

franknbeans said:


> OOOOOOOhhhhh!!!!
> 
> I want this! (**Cough**GAG**)
> 
> 
> 
> But then of course I will HAVE to have this! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god.....I would probably run off the road if I ever saw one of these......


Hmmmmm.......I wonder how much Mary Kay she had to sell to win that trailer?


----------



## RadHenry09

WOW, that is def. a barbie trailer! I think my daughter had that trailer for her toy horses at one time ..:wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ROFL @ HowClever


If it means anything, I am much more an English traditionalist! My English saddle pad is burgandy and all my English tack is brown and black. *nods*

I'm a trail rider, so I'm allowed to have obnoxious tack. :lol:


----------



## HowClever

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ROFL @ HowClever
> 
> 
> If it means anything, I am much more an English traditionalist! My English saddle pad is burgandy and all my English tack is brown and black. *nods*
> 
> I'm a trail rider, so I'm allowed to have obnoxious tack. :lol:


Haha, I'm mostly a trail rider too! In all fairness though, my dislike of gaudy, bright colours extends past just tack. I don't like it in clothes or anything either! 

Each of my horses has a carefully selected colour to compliment their coat and I think the most "out there" is baby blue for my Shetland pony.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Ironically, I dress all in black or very toned down colors - I as a person am not into bright and obnoxious, hence why I think I did it for my horses - it's just a way to be silly and I don't have to wear it! :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses

Walkamile said:


> Hmmmmm.......I wonder how much Mary Kay she had to sell to win that trailer?


I think you have to sell a bazillion dollars worth of product a retail price.
AND it comes complete with the pepto pink diesel engine truck and you choice of one of the following:


----------



## corinowalk

Lonestar22 said:


> CORI!!! Where are you!!! I found your dream tack set!!!!
> 
> 
> ****!!!


 
Ahhh I need mine to be more obnoxios with MORE pink! Must be a halter bridle. *sulks away because she saw that set on ebay but didn't take it because of the no halter bridle*


----------



## countmystrides

hahaha i'm an english rider.. and i'm embarrassed to admit that if i barrel raced i WOULD in fact have the most obnoxious tack / colors i could find. But as an english hunter, even jumpers, i find the most "hunter oriented" shades i can find. Like hunter green, navy blue, black, etc. I loved bright colors, but i'm starting to grow up and like that classy reserved look more.

Scared to ask, but this is my western tack set on my english pony. is this considered ugly tack for western? I personally loved it, but that's coming from an english rider .

K & alright, yes i parked him at a convenience store.


----------



## Lonestar22

I really like your saddle. It's not obnoxious. I could probably do without the star cut out, but it is a saddle I could see myself buying.


----------



## Jillyann

Hmmmm....looks like I found the jackpot of UGLY horse tack..

Tacky Tack of the Day: March 2010


----------



## countmystrides

http://photos.tradeholding.com/attach/hash234/51690/western_saddle__winning_vision.jpg

:shock: please tell me your kidding. (posting the pictures not working for some reason . sorry about the link !)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9F5_Lpc1P...rY55qk/s400/Saddle%20barrel%20shiny%20red.jpg

i saw this and i'll probably never see anything else again. it's left me THAT blind. :wink:


----------



## Poseidon

purple ostrich print western barrel saddle

I'm going to get this saddle tomorrow.  Purple ostrich leather with acorn tooling. I'm excited. I love having obnoxious tack.

Someone had one just like it for sale in the tack section a couple weeks ago, actually.


----------



## lilkitty90

countmystrides. WHERE!?! did you get that cinch??? lol i have been snooping and snooping and digging everywhere for a blue or teal cinch and i can't ever find a thing! and i do love the saddle. i actually like poseidon's too!


----------



## franknbeans

Oh dear....my eyes hurt! The purple, however, is not terrible at all.....since once your butt is where it belongs, the purple is toned down.

I think my gelding would totally disown me.....he already thinks I am pushing his "feminine side" a bit far by dying his sunbleached mane black and a fancy fly mask (the only one left, and all his friends laugh at him....)


----------



## ridergirl23

okay okay okay no more picking on pink!!!! I painted my nails pink lastnigt, my horses rope halter is pink, and if I had half a chance I would own both that truck AND trailer!!!! **** but I do always use a white saddle pad and white boots with black dressage tack, the only thing not black or white is her sparkly pink browband. Lol so I'm allowed a pink trailer!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Very expensive, very hideous, Hermes English saddle:










No, it's not pink, but it's vulgar, tacky, and monstrously ugly. {{Shudder}}


----------



## Poseidon

Why on earth would you cover a saddle in bits that look like torture devices?


----------



## leonalee

HHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... so I just have to say, when I read the title of this post, my first thought went to a visit to a trainer. While I was talking to her, a student pulled in with their trailer and out hops this gigantically, grossly obese Haflinger pony with what had to have been that same UGGGGGGGLLLLLLYYYYY saddle that started this thread. Complete with matching bridle/reins. OMG. I nearly died trying not to laugh hysterically. It looked like barbie threw up on that poor fat pony!

I was surprised to see it under the heading, haha. I thought something that ugly only happened once in a lifetime. The joys of internet.


----------



## MaggiStar

Sweet lord Sr what is the price tag on that horrific saddle!
My god!!!


----------



## franknbeans

Well, the coloring book was $130 on their site, so I can only imagine! And-you would have to pay ME to put it on my horse!


----------



## Speed Racer

MaggiStar said:


> Sweet lord Sr what is the price tag on that horrific saddle!
> My god!!!


Maggi, I do believe it's something in the range of $10,000.00! :shock:

Yep, ten grand for something I'd rather run over with my truck, than put on my horse!


----------



## MaggiStar

Wooow you would have to be a serious label snob to actually dare put that on your saddle and thats not even inc girth and stirrups etc jeeeez!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

this is my saddle i loove it but a lady at our gymkhana strait told us(my group all have matching saddles the seats are just different colors) that they were hideous actually this shows my whole set.. his tie down does not match and i hate it lol but my BO wanted me to wear one that day


----------



## MangoRoX87

I don't think colored seats look bad, I kinda like them. Its when they get the weird cut outs and colored rawhide horns and BLECH that I turn away from them.


----------



## Poseidon

I got my purple-seated saddle today. It's actually really pretty. The purple isn't as bright as the picture I posted shows. It's darker. And the tooling is really pretty.

It also matches my bridle really well.

I buy a saddle in hopes that it would be on the tacky side and it ends pu being a nice saddle. Woo!



Also, I see nothing wrong with your tack matching. I like that saddle. I'm also not sure why you'd walk up to someone and say their saddle is hideous. It's just kind of rude..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I actually like several of the saddles with just the colored seats and/or colored flecks - if you're a barrel racer into color, it actually looks not half bad with a matching saddle pad/breast plate/bridle/tie down, etc.

Mostly because they still seem to have very nice tooling and detail and as someone said, the seat is mostly covered so it's not as bad as the entire thing being dipped in pepto bismal pink or thirty tons of sparkles! :lol:


----------



## Waybueno

I honestly cant stand colored tack. My leg boots and bells are either black or white. The rest of my tack is leather and cow fur.


----------



## Fifty

Waybueno said:


> I honestly cant stand colored tack. My leg boots and bells are either black or white. The rest of my tack is leather and cow fur.



I don't mind colored tack, but I'm actually trying to get all leather stuff except for my reins and boots. Everything else will be natural color like black/white/brown. Mostly because it looks super professional(and I feel professional and it makes me feel like my horse is worth 20,000$), but then you don't have to go off and match everything with what color you have. It's so much easier.


----------



## MIEventer

Ok - I SO want that Pink Truck and I SOOO want that Pink Trailer!

Pink is my color, love it!


----------



## Luvs2jump

I'm all for Camo tack but this is over the top!


----------



## Lonestar22

Bahahaha. I could so see my brother in that saddle. ****!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Seriously, do y'all Western peeps have a competition going for who can buy and ride the ugliest, tackiest, grossest colored stuff? :shock:

There's some hideous English tack out there, but I've never seen such horrible, over the top things as I have in Western gear.

The neon bright colors, the gauche shapes stamped or cut out in the leather, and the nylon _everything_ give me the creepy-crawlies.


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> There's some hideous English tack out there, but I've never seen such horrible, over the top things as I have in Western gear.


Hmmmmm..... I ride english, still I'm very proud of my bright yellow carrot stick! :lol: 

Actually, I've seen neon green woof boots in Dover. I didn't get them (as I don't like bright colors ON a horse), but they looked pretty cool. There are also really bright helmets and crops out there too. Talk about just western riders! :hide:

P.S. I've seen yellow horse trailer today though on my way to work. Not the nice yellow, but those ugly darker yellow color. Now THAT was wild!


----------



## Speed Racer

It was meant as tongue in cheek, kitten. :wink:

I've seen some equally hideous stuff in English, too. It just seems people buy more of it in Western, for some reason.

I'm not fond of neon colors on horses. I know people like 'em, and some of the most vomit inducing saddle pads I've ever seen have been English.

I guess it was my early show training. You learn best what you learn first, y'know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

franknbeans said:


>


Hunter princess me actually thinks this saddle would look way cute with a young girl riding in it.




Now for my tack, brown. Matching brown preferred. Conservative saddle pad that fits appropriately to go with it.


----------



## QHDragon

Any hilason saddle makes me cringe, but that is mostly because I have seen what it looks like after a couple months of regular use.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

these make me laugh so much!
fair enough, a bit of colour just not over the top. I go colourful with my headcollars, not with anything my horse wears formally in public!


----------



## Lonestar22

Here ya go SR


----------



## Speed Racer

Lonestar, you found the plaid saddle! I was LOOKING for that one!

The white saddle isn't horrible, just wondering how you'd keep that sucker clean. The cow hide one though, it's really bad.

Yep, ugly tack doesn't just come in Western. But the venues where those hideous English saddles would be used are few and far between and NEVER at a show, especially a rated one.

Those bubble gum pink Western saddles I've seen in the show ring.


----------



## A knack for horses

Luvs2jump said:


> I'm all for Camo tack but this is over the top!


Yep. I completely think that no deer or turkey would see a 1200 pound horse and rider coming if they were in that saddle. :wink:


----------



## Luvs2jump

LOL Knack!
You think the judges would love me in this one if I went to a hunter show with it?


----------



## Shalani

Speed Racer said:


> Very expensive, very hideous, Hermes English saddle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not pink, but it's vulgar, tacky, and monstrously ugly. {{Shudder}}


oh WTF Buffalo Bill !!??


----------



## Carleen

Luvs2jump said:


> LOL Knack!
> You think the judges would love me in this one if I went to a hunter show with it?



If I saw one like that for like... $50 or less I would totally buy it. LOL


----------



## A knack for horses

Lonestar22 said:


> Here ya go SR


OMG!!! I would totally buy that cow print english saddle! The only problem is I'm just too western to ride english. (my saddle choice should be proof enough :wink


----------



## leonalee

Um - the hair would all rub off of the cow print fugliness after you used it at all. Can you imagine having that ugly saddle, but balding? It would be a mangy saddle :::shudders:::


----------



## A knack for horses

^ Thats what super ultra hold hairspray is for! :roll: lol.

But I do see you point leonalee. It would be really ugly once the hair started coming off.


----------



## Snookeys

... This is the best thread ever

Sometimes ya gotta have bling:


----------



## MangoRoX87

When it comes to bright colors on my horses, I stick to Orange because it really stands out on my grey mare, but I also tone it down with black. I would never go all out with an orange tie down, breast collar, saddle pad, blah blah blah. I ride with just neon orange bridle and splint boots, everything else is black. I have on an orange shirt and a black hat. Sounds odd, but IMHO think it looks pretty sharp! Go Rosie! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## farmpony84

The tooling on that neon green one was actually kind of pretty. It would make a really cute belt!


----------



## Luvs2jump

Mango, I love the Blaze Orange, I was actually thinking about doing this with my horse going cross country, not to mention to stand out during hunting season!


----------



## Endurance Chica

I love the bright orange! And it looks stunning on grey arabs, if I do say so myself :lol: When I was little and doing endurance riding I made it my goal to be as bright as I could so my dad at the vet check could see me coming from a mile away. And when I did rides that started before the sun came up, my glowing orange tack was always the first thing you could see  now I can look at the embarrassing pictures and laugh. Ok so maybe I was a little carried away but as a kid it was fun. My mom had the bright lime green. We were quite a pair


----------



## Eliz

^
Hehe I always tell people endurance riders are a whole other breed with their bright colors!


----------



## speedy da fish

Bandera said:


> Tacky Tack of the Day: Scary Pink Saddle of the Week
> 
> Thats just super disturbing.........





Endurance Chica said:


> I love the bright orange! And it looks stunning on grey arabs, if I do say so myself :lol: When I was little and doing endurance riding I made it my goal to be as bright as I could so my dad at the vet check could see me coming from a mile away. And when I did rides that started before the sun came up, my glowing orange tack was always the first thing you could see  now I can look at the embarrassing pictures and laugh. Ok so maybe I was a little carried away but as a kid it was fun. My mom had the bright lime green. We were quite a pair


I really like this! Day glow bridle, good idea!

Ok what really makes me cringe? Katie Price's Equestrian range!


----------



## GreyRay

speedy da fish said:


> I really like this! Day glow bridle, good idea!
> 
> Ok what really makes me cringe? Katie Price's Equestrian range!


Hahahaaahahaah.. ahahaah... ohhh. :')
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailqueen

Luvs2jump said:


> I'm all for Camo tack but this is over the top!


Where did you find this saddle. My son-in-law, a hunting enthusiast, is dying for a camo saddle. Since he loves our horses and we bought him his own Paint I will humor him if I can. We did find one camo saddle but it is kinda cheap. Would rather have a well made one.


----------



## trailqueen

I may have nightmares tonight


----------



## trailqueen

Snookeys said:


> ... This is the best thread ever
> 
> Sometimes ya gotta have bling:


 *OMG This is hideous!!*


----------



## Luvs2jump

Trail Queen, I found in on a blog website called tacky tack but I did find the following link that has camo saddles in Mossy Oak break up!
Mossy Oak Camouflage Saddle


----------



## mliponoga

My friend just ordered this, just glad she didn't get the one she was considering with heart cutouts....


----------



## mliponoga

Here's the one she was considering...


----------



## My Beau




----------



## Arksly

Speed Racer said:


> Very expensive, very hideous, Hermes English saddle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not pink, but it's vulgar, tacky, and monstrously ugly. {{Shudder}}


My mom was going to buy me a Hermes dandy brush (my horses name was Hermes) but she put it down very carefully after seeing that it was $250.


----------



## Tennessee

Wanna know something funny? Like..half of the stuff y'all have posted on here I own. 

I like to get really gaudy and tacky with my barrel tack.

Not to mention I uhh...have a sky blue F150 and matching trailer.  Booyah.


----------



## My Beau

Tennessee said:


> Not to mention I uhh...have a sky blue F150 and matching trailer.  Booyah.


We need pictures!!


----------



## mliponoga

Tennessee said:


> Wanna know something funny? Like..half of the stuff y'all have posted on here I own.
> 
> I like to get really gaudy and tacky with my barrel tack.
> 
> Not to mention I uhh...have a sky blue F150 and matching trailer.  Booyah.


Pictures are definitely in order!! :wink:


----------



## franknbeans

Tennessee said:


> Wanna know something funny? Like..half of the stuff y'all have posted on here I own.
> 
> *I like to get really gaudy and tacky with my barrel tack.*
> 
> Not to mention I uhh...have a sky blue F150 and matching trailer.  Booyah.


 
We know SOMEONE does! They keep making it and we keep seeing it!:lol:


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

Lol have to admit LOVE the terquoise saddle that's dark with the stars... Well not so much the stars but I could live with em... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I used to have a lime green nylon headstall and matching breastcollar, polos and saddle pad back in the day when I was riding western.

Now, I don't do the nylon tack anymore (although I do LOVE my Wintec tack. So easy to clean, and their stuff looks nice as leather these days), but I do have some bright stuff. Just not...tack tack. A sort of inside joke between me and some of my blog readers is that I'm the tie-dye dressage rider. I have a bunch of tie dye shirts just for riding in to be comfortable.

And I have saddle pads to match. Lime green, teal, royal blue, purple...but I do own a nice wine color. I have a yellow halter somewhere. I like bright. But I like the tack itself natural. Brights DO look nice, IMHO, with natural.

At shows though, I do use white.


----------



## Kashmere

Some of these pictures are just a big LOL all together 
Can't wait to see more!

I like my Riding tack leather but boots/ blankets/ brushes/.. can all be fancy colored for me!


----------



## corinowalk

Mila...the ones you dont like actually look to be a bit better constructed! LOL Ugly, yeah...but so is that one! Yikes!


----------



## CarlyCole

Wow, well I guess I'm a loser who owns a pink saddle. In my defense it's not ALL pink. Only the seat and inside the stirrups. It also has rose detailing. It was a birthday gift and I love it. How about the "denim" saddles?! Hideous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarlyCole

Bahaha! I have that saddle... Well, not the exact same one but very similar. And I love it. 



franknbeans said:


> OOOOOOOhhhhh!!!!
> 
> I want this! (**Cough**GAG**)
> 
> 
> 
> But then of course I will HAVE to have this! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god.....I would probably run off the road if I ever saw one of these......


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses

mliponoga said:


> Here's the one she was considering...


I've been eyeing that turquoise saddle for YEARS and drooling over the catolouge pictures until I had enough to buy it. I love stars and blue...so the combo on a saddle is definately a yes...For me, anyway. :wink:


----------



## speedy da fish

^ yeah i love this blue one but the pink, nah!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

Just... no...

Tacky Tack of the Day: More Tartan Travesties


----------



## Tennessee

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> Just... no...
> 
> Tacky Tack of the Day: More Tartan Travesties



Oh my gosh! The second one is cute!


----------



## Honeysuga

wow. I must be a really trashy horse owner, I LOVED most of that tack... well the better quality pieces, a lot of it I would rather... Run over it with my f150!(who else said that) hahah

Maybe it is the southern Missouri trailer park or barrel racer in me, who knows.


----------



## Regan7312

this thread scares me :shock:


----------



## equiniphile

*Lez see.....What'dya all think o' these gems?*


----------



## ChevyPrincess

For starters, the camo one is actually kinda cool. Very convient for hunting  That winged thing looks off of some pegasus game or something Lol. A horse would probably run seeing that coming!

This is a disgrace to Chevrolet! The thing said this was freakin' Taylor Swifts truck. Of course she would do something stupid like this.









Where's the matching trailer at?


----------



## Sunny

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee

ChevyPrincess said:


> For starters, the camo one is actually kinda cool. Very convient for hunting  That winged thing looks off of some pegasus game or something Lol. A horse would probably run seeing that coming!
> 
> This is a disgrace to Chevrolet! The thing said this was freakin' Taylor Swifts truck. Of course she would do something stupid like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the matching trailer at?



Pssh..don't be hating on girly trucks and matching trailers. :lol:


But yeah...it was ugly whether she painted it pink or not. After all, it is a new Chevy. :hide:


----------



## countmystrides

It looks hot painted. But i do NOT like the newer chevy's . All i can say is that i come from a very heavy chevy family. *Brother's name is Chevy.. & I gotta say Ford Super Duties out did Chevy. Off topicc !

Anywho, i love the camo saddle :x


----------



## Tennessee

countmystrides said:


> Anywho, i love the camo saddle :x


Ditto.





You people have obviously never had a deer problem and used guns+horses as reinforcements. lol.

Good thing about owning farmland? You can kill a deer whenever the heck ya want, and you can do it on the back of a horse. haha.


----------



## Amarea

equiniphile said:


> *Lez see.....What'dya all think o' these gems?*


OMG I would so buy that!


----------



## anndankev

The skyhorse parade saddle looks very well made, and probably more than 5 grand

www.skyhorse.com


----------



## GreyRay

^ thats what I was thinking. Most of those saddles look like parade saddles, and I wouldnt mind having the American flag one for parades. 

Though the jumping saddle with wings and the Dressage saddle are frightening!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs2jump

If/when I get a western saddle, I was actually thinking about getting this package! I do love the the camo theme and am actually thinking about decking my gelding out in it eventually!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

I do like the blue color, it is very nice =) 

This saddle however, is something I would never buy:
Connie Combs Barrel Racer w/Sparkle Saddle - Horse.com
I hate the ridges!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

I've been looking for a new barrel saddle, and one of my personal favorite brands is Saddlesmith..but I found this.....
Saddlesmith Eliminator Racer


----------



## Luvs2jump

Chevy, the cut on the skirt is just hideous! 
Mango, that's not a bad looking Barrel saddle!
They sell that blue camo saddle in pink also but the blue is my favorite!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, this whole thread makes me feel rather bland LOL. I didn't even go for any tooling on my new saddle.









Some of what has been posted makes me want to hurl though LOL.

I can handle some fugly tack growing up in the western world, around rodeos and such but YECK!!!









 Just when I thought I got out of prison.......







Who said they were looking for something in yellow??




I have heard of fuzzy pink handcuffs, but come on......


A lot of what is shown here is gaudy and disgusting. However, there is some of it that is tastefully tacky. I like the bad to the bone tack myself.
Ready to Ship tack


----------



## QHDragon

ChevyPrincess said:


> For starters, the camo one is actually kinda cool. Very convient for hunting  That winged thing looks off of some pegasus game or something Lol. A horse would probably run seeing that coming!
> 
> This is a disgrace to Chevrolet! The thing said this was freakin' Taylor Swifts truck. Of course she would do something stupid like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the matching trailer at?


...I would drive it... :shock: But I would get tires that are more proportionate to the amount of lift. It would be perfect if it was a ford.

But then again my dream car is a pink wrangler with a bunch of lift, big tires, and lots of other off roading mods. 




There are so many awful saddles posted...my eyes burn.


----------



## smrobs

I just ran across this parade saddle. A little silver can be very flattering but this is a little much. I can just imagine this thing weighing like 75 pounds LOL.


----------



## franknbeans

Just when I think it cannot possibly get any worse...that you all will not find any more! YOU DO!!!!!!:rofl:

*SIDEBAR* Just as an aside-it has come to my attention that we have NO smiley that is hurling. I think we need to get one.:wink:


----------



## smrobs

Courtesy of smiley central :lol:.


----------



## QHDragon

smrobs said:


> Courtesy of smiley central :lol:.


Just seeing those makes me want to hurl!

I just now noticed the multi-colored barefoot saddle. I just lost all respect for the barefoot brand.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I kind of liked the western saddles with the blue stars and the one with the pink hearts...that color wasn't overpowering, IMHO. For a teen or young adult, they'd look nice, I think. For a full grown person? Nah.

As for english, I have found that flashy color 99% of the time means crap quality. That's okay, black and brown go with anything. My color will be restricted to pads and polo wraps. If I ever do western again...I want that blue star saddle. Love it.

More grossness...


----------



## franknbeans

smrobs said:


> Courtesy of smiley central :lol:.


 
:clap::rofl: Thanks!


----------



## New_image

This whole thread is a hoot! The only thing I found slightly acceptable was the white saddle, I wouldn't consider it as I'd never keep it clean. Glad there are pink-haters besides myself in this world, yuuuuck. I'll stick with my Circle Y Saddles and plain old black, red or blue pads thanks though!


----------



## GreyRay

I like the one with the roses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

I like the one with the roses! It could look really nice given the right colour horse, etc.


----------



## Poseidon

I would buy this because it's hilarious. It would be fun to just gallop around on it. Plus it'd be cool to use for a Halloween costume.


----------



## A knack for horses

Poseidon said:


> I would buy this because it's hilarious. It would be fun to just gallop around on it. Plus it'd be cool to use for a Halloween costume.


That would make an awesome piece for a costume class!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Concho overload!!! 16 17 Western Pleasure/Parade SHOW DoubleT saddle +Tack - eBay (item 190403888516 end time Nov-06-10 17:30:53 PDT)


----------



## BrewCrew

Whoa.....too much of a good thing! 

I like the winged saddle. I think it would boost a slower horse's morale.  JK!



MangoRoX87 said:


> Concho overload!!! 16 17 Western Pleasure/Parade SHOW DoubleT saddle +Tack - eBay (item 190403888516 end time Nov-06-10 17:30:53 PDT)


----------



## rumba12

There's quite a lot of fugly here...but some really creative and some really ridiculous stuff. the wings of pegasus would be kinda cool in a costume class. :lol:

Dressing your arab up as a leopard? Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot??!??


I think the endurance folks give western folks a run for their fugly money:



























Why???


----------



## Speed Racer

Rumba, it's probably so when they fall down cliffs, the rescue people can locate them by their bright neon tack and riding attire. :wink:

Endurance riders just don't 'do' color with their tack, their riding outfits are also quite violently colored.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

I don't know if anyone posted this, but does anyone remember the tiger print Ansur that tried to sell on ebay for a couple of years? This is a $2,500 saddle new, all one color, that was being sold for $3,000-3,500 on eBay. I don't know if it ever did sell. Ansurs are treeless saddles that have a big following. If I ever had the cash, I'd buy one, or three, lol, but only in black or brown ;-).


----------



## rumba12

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979

I agree, Endurance folks can get "fun."

Here's Courbette's new Endurance saddle, you can choose blue or red seat.










Notice the "nike" logo on this one, lol.









Lynn Palm pimps this one.






















































Most of the above are European endurance saddles. They seem even more "Fun" than us Americans in their saddles designs and colors, lol.


----------



## Speed Racer

Endurance riders are like Tour De France riders; all decked out in bright, neon colors.

I do like those saddles, especially the first and fourth ones. That yellow and black one with the interesting stirrups is strangely fascinating.


----------



## MangoRoX87

The yellow and black one reminded me of Lance Armstrong XP


----------



## rumba12

the biothane bridles need to "match" the colorful saddles.










Gaston Mercier makes some wicked colorful stuff:
Saddles, saddlery, Horse and riding equipments - Gaston Mercier saddlery - Aubrac, France

the lady that made my dressage saddle has designed an endurance saddle with a dizzying choice of rainbow colors. If only I had a horse suitable, I'd trick him out in rainbows.:lol:


----------



## barrelracer892

Me and my tacky tack. I retired the pink saddle from Toby and got him another one, but Snickers still sports it .


----------



## PintoTess

im the guilty owner of a purple people eater horsey! Tess has to have everything purple. brushes, halter, saddlecloth, bridle bag, bridle, crop, brush boots, hehe


----------

